# Shaynes aims for gains



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Thought it was time to start a journal after time off gym due to having a baby.

Been back training a few months now and I'm really enjoying it again put a little bit of the size I lost back on and am now wanting to start dropping a bit of fat

Currenty I weigh 16 stone at a height of 6foot think I'm around twenty something bodyfat but that's a stab in the dark

Personal bests.

Squat 140kg 12 reps

Deadlift 180kg 8 reps

Bench 110kg 2 reps

Will try keep this upto date and try get some pics up


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Quick leg shot in jd a few weeks ago


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Back and biceps today with a lititle bit of cardio after


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Back and biceps done

Lat pull down 4 sets

Pulldown machine 2 sets underhand 2 sets over

Seated row 4 sets

Cable pullovers 4 sets

Alternate dumbbell curls 4 sets

Dumbbell hammer curls 4 sets

Single hand cable curls 4 sets

15 Mins interval training on treadmill for cardio


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

http://i42.tinypic.com/2nh2l8g.jpg

Quick snap shot to give a little idea need to take some better pics


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

About time you great ****!! Looking good on the pics mate, legs have progressed an awful lot!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

I know mate time to get serious again gunna try keep this up to date


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> I know mate time to get serious again gunna try keep this up to date


Let me know if your coming to betterbodies for a session any time. I train with the missus now but could arrange a push session or something.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

That's where I am full time mate probs be a Saturday if we train with your work times and what not but should deffo have a session


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah i didnt know had properly started back there mate, we will sort something, im not in this saturday as im working but will be next saturday.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah mate I'm busy this Saturday with the baby, missus is going cleethorpes for her mother's bday

So next sat should be good for me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Yeah mate I'm busy this Saturday with the baby, missus is going cleethorpes for her mother's bday
> 
> So next sat should be good for me


Nice one will sort something nearer the time. Drop me a text if need picking up or anything. Keep forgetting you have got a baby, fcuk that lol.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

I will do mate CLUPPITSSS!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> I will do mate CLUPPITSSS!


HAHA when we wo p1ssed walking down that street with Ellis and them people were having a bbq LMAO!! What a night lol.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Lmao doing that hand wave as we walked by proper funny that


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Lmao doing that hand wave as we walked by proper funny that


I bet to this day they still wander what the hell was going on lol!!!

You trained today? Day off for me thank god. It's no fun hitting 6000 calories a day that's for sure I'm stuffed!!


----------



## Loz_w4 (May 13, 2012)

Nice to see your getting back into it! And nice rm1's considering you have taken some time off 

Are you going for size alone?? Or following a strength workout too??


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah back and biceps mate and that must be alot if food that mate


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Those aren't 1rms just the best I've done don't really try for one rep never have

And I just want size really, see what strength come along the way


----------



## Loz_w4 (May 13, 2012)

My bad. After having read your openng statement again i dont even know where i got rm1s from lol.

Pretty good going though!! Will be keeping watch on your progress.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Yeah back and biceps mate and that must be alot if food that mate


Not half mate!!! Bl00dy struggling but getting it down need to grow!!!!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

It will be worth it though mate no doubt


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Day off training today getting some good old rest in ready for shoulders and calves tomorrow


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just finished training shoulders and calves felt like a really good session really in the mood today, Workout was

Standing db press 4 sets final set did a drop set

Seated shoulders press machine 4sets really slow on the negative

Standing side lateral raise 4 sets final set drop set (brutal!)

Rear delt flye machine 4 sets

Rear delt bent over row 4sets

Seated calves raise 5 sets final set drop set

Standing calve raise 3 sets

For cardio did 10 mins xtrainer and 10 mins treadmill got the sweat punping in this weather


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Also did traps forgot to put them on

3 sets dumbbell shrugs

2 sets barbell shrugs


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just done 25/30 mins cardio road jogging quite a nice night for it first time I've done this for cardio surprised at the fitness level actually used to be absolutely terrible


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Just done 25/30 mins cardio road jogging quite a nice night for it first time I've done this for cardio surprised at the fitness level actually used to be absolutely terrible


You was out running at near 1 I clock in the morning? Lol

Good shoulders session. Try run the rack drop set on lateral,

Failure and drop a weight and keep going untill your on 2.5kgs it's horrid.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Went out after I had been changed from work mate about half 11 after I'd been changed got in at 12, least there was no cars about though


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Oo and the rack drop set is what was done mate doesn't get any lighter on the way down haha


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just finished up quad and hamstrings workout

10 Mins warm-up on the treadmill

2 light warm-up set on leg extensions

5 sets squats

4 sets of v squat machine last set was a triple drop set (felt like crying)

3 sets leg extensions

4 sets lying hamstring curls

3 sets sl deadlift

I'm officially a sweaty monster and walking like a penguin


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks a good leg workout mate.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Felt good first leg session in about 2 week had a bad knee and a little strain in the glute hamstring area


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Chest and tris today

5 sets bench press

4 sets dumbbell flye

4 sets incline bench

3 sets decline bench

3 sets dips

4 set rope extension

4 sets overhead rope extension

25 Mins cardio on treadmill


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Chest and tris today
> 
> 5 sets bench press
> 
> ...


Bl00dy high volume mate


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

I know mate should have gave decline a miss really wasn't brilliant, focused on triceps on dips not chest still really hard though after that


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What sort of weights were you doing on top sets?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Only 80/90kg on bench

22.5 on flyes not very strong on chest


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Only 80/90kg on bench
> 
> 22.5 on flyes not very strong on chest


Not too bad mate.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Steady progress mate not looking to be super strong at min whilst on the quest for abs ha!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:



> Steady progress mate not looking to be super strong at min whilst on the quest for abs ha!


haha, mine dropped considerably towards end of diet.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Can imagine mate but it's worth loosing a bit to look good haha, this phones gash hardly ever lets me reply with quote


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Can imagine mate but it's worth loosing a bit to look good haha, this phones gash hardly ever lets me reply with quote


Lol thats why i never know if you have replied and always have to check.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol thats why i never know if you have replied and always have to check.


It's stupid lol worked this time around though haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> It's stupid lol worked this time around though haha


Lol. That gym were at is stupid mate need more bl00dy 25kg plates there's only 5-6 I think. That big polish guy who works in there bought in loads of cast iron plates but they were gone after a day. Got no fcuking room left on leg press so I'm gonna have to load an Olympic bar across it at the top with plates on each time soon. Maxed out at 500kg on leg press today.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. That gym were at is stupid mate need more bl00dy 25kg plates there's only 5-6 I think. That big polish guy who works in there bought in loads of cast iron plates but they were gone after a day. Got no fcuking room left on leg press so I'm gonna have to load an Olympic bar across it at the top with plates on each time soon. Maxed out at 500kg on leg press today.


They were baz's mate he locked them up anyway and just get a few people Sat on top haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> They were baz's mate he locked them up anyway and just get a few people Sat on top haha


I think ill have to soon lol.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just st finished back and bis

5 sets lat pull down

4 sets wide grip cable row

4 sets Deadlift

4 sets bent over barbell row

4 sets ez bar curls

3 sets ezine preacher curls

2 sets dumbbell hammer curl

15 Mins cardio


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Shoulders session today

5 sets db press first 2 warm up

4 sets side raise

4 sets rear delt flye

2 sets circuit which was super light weight and went 10 reps each exercise standing press, side raise, front raise, punches, rear flye couldn't lift arms after

4 sets rear pec deck

4 sets shrugs

20 mins cardio on treadmill


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Leg day

5 sets squats

4 sets leg press

4 sets leg extensions

6 sets lying hamstring curls

Felt really jaded today not the best workout in the world gunna rest up over the weekend to feel fresh for next week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Leg day
> 
> 5 sets squats
> 
> ...


you not training tomorrow now?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> you not training tomorrow now?


No mate gunna try get some energy back overtimes killed me this week


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Saturday has arrived and I'm looking forward to a cheat meal just need to have a think about what I want.

Bodyweight at the moment is 14st 9 scales being abit up and down but I feel a little leaner than before

Strength seems to have gone down a bit but looking to add some anavar in a few week and that will hopefully give me some back


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Chest ans tris

5 sets bench

4 sets incline flyes

4 sets incline db press

3 sets Cable crossover

4 sets tricep pushdown

3 sets single hand overhead db extension

3 sets single arm rope extensions

35 Mins cardio on treadmill


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Chest ans tris
> 
> 5 sets bench
> 
> ...


Another really high volume workout. Looks good mate.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Hit the spot mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

You sub my journal so I will sub yours


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahaa cheers mate not to much going off in here though tbh


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> Ahaa cheers mate not to much going off in here though tbh


Don't worry mate I am here now, people will follow just to perv my avi hahaha.

You all good mate?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha more than likely they will, I'm all good mate yeah barring working while 1  wby?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> Haha more than likely they will, I'm all good mate yeah barring working while 1  wby?


Haha, I am good mate thanks. Leg day today so a little sore lol.

You enjoying the high volume then?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

A little hard to sit on the toilet then haha and that's all I have ever trained like really thinking on next bulk lower things down and up the weight


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> A little hard to sit on the toilet then haha and that's all I have ever trained like really thinking on next bulk lower things down and up the weight


Its a right fooker lol, got an office chair in my front room on the highest setting so its easier to get up lmao. Trying not to sh!t if I can lol. Think I need a hand rail in there haha

I am doing the high volume stuff but my weights are silly low at the minute as its the 1st time in a while.

You training today?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Back and bis

Lat pulldown using v handle 4 sets

4 sets of 2 back machines but can't explain them haha

4 sets front pullovers

4 sets standing alternate db curls

4 sets barbell curls

25 Mins on treadmill


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Use the disabled toilet haha and just finished mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> Use the disabled toilet haha and just finished mate


Nice workout mate!!!

I am debating on finding the nearest one lmao. There is a respite centre at the top of my street I bet they have one. Take me about a week to get there though lol.

Much else happening today?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Is it worth the walk though may as well hack it on your own, nothing much just work  you upto much


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Shoulders and calves today

Seated barbell press 4 sets

Front raise with a plate 4 sets

Cable side raise 3 sets 1 set dumbbell

Barbell row to the chest for rear delts 4 sets

3 sets dumbbell shrugs

4 sets Seated calve raise

4 sets standing calf raise

25 Mins cardio on treadmill


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hows the bodyfat coming off?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> hows the bodyfat coming off?


Hard work for me mate seem to be loosing size in general feel super small


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Hard work for me mate seem to be loosing size in general feel super small


Sh1t aint it i feel the same!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sh1t aint it i feel the same!


Yeah mate plays with your head


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just finished legs

4 sets leg extension

5 sets squats

4 sets leg press

2 sets hack squat

1 superset v handle squat machine-leg extension

4 sets lying hamstring curls

Beasted today sweating like mad had to make a trip to the toilet to do some major gipping


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Woke up today thinking legs would be feeling a little better but nope the doms are getting worse them stairs are making me want to just stay upstairs all day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Woke up today thinking legs would be feeling a little better but nope the doms are getting worse them stairs are making me want to just stay upstairs all day


Can't beat doms in legs. I'm off the fcuk mine up shortly.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Anything beats doms in the legs you freak!! Haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Anything beats doms in the legs you freak!! Haha


Nahhh I love it lol. I sit and poke my thumb into mine the day after. Like a wierd pain I enjoy haha.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha that's some weird sh1t that


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Doms are still bad on quads  chest soon though time to chase the pump


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Doms are still bad on quads  chest soon though time to chase the pump


Try DC stretch on your chest mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ive got bad doms on legs today too. I cant fit anymore than 510 on that leg press and theres no where to put a bar on it like i thought there was. Will have to just keep going for more reps! Oddly the most doms i have got is in upper outer glutes near hip bone, killing!!!!!!!! Not sure if its the session or deep tissue massage leanne gave me but being sat down at work is not bl00dy fun!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

What's dc stretch? And I'm glad your feeling the pain too and not just me haha


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Chest and triceps done

Db press 5 sets

Incline barbell press 4 sets

Cable flyes 4 sets

Decline machine press 4 sets

Tricep dips 4 sets

Rope extensions 4 sets

Lying skull crush 4 sets

20 Mins cardio on treadmill


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> What's dc stretch? And I'm glad your feeling the pain too and not just me haha


Research DC stretches and training mate, youll love it, well, hate it but love the results.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll have a look mate


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Bit disappointed this morning that I still haven't got my protein I ordered last Thursday from my protein wouldn't mind but I paid for next day delivery and I'm getting a little Fed up of the flavours I currently have


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Bit disappointed this morning that I still haven't got my protein I ordered last Thursday from my protein wouldn't mind but I paid for next day delivery and I'm getting a little Fed up of the flavours I currently have


Everyone keeps saying this mate.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

They're usually bang on but this time they've done me over lol not even replying to emails


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just finished back and bis

3 sets wide pull ups

4 sets close handle lat pulldow

4 sets underhand pulldown machine

3 sets single arm db row

4 sets db curls

4 sets Cable curls

4 sets Rope hammer

30 Mins on treadmill

Weight currently at 14'8 so it's steadily on its way down which is all good just feeling a little small


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Just finished back and bis
> 
> 3 sets wide pull ups
> 
> ...


14.8 small??????????? Bl00dy hell i must be tiny at only 14 then lol. As long as its decreasing its all good, theres the time on a diet where your neither big and full from alll the cabrs, and not at the point of looking big because your really lean so bear with it, when you get to that week wear abs come through its brilliant from there, look bigger and changes just seem to happen daily!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> 14.8 small??????????? Bl00dy hell i must be tiny at only 14 then lol. As long as its decreasing its all good, theres the time on a diet where your neither big and full from alll the cabrs, and not at the point of looking big because your really lean so bear with it, when you get to that week wear abs come through its brilliant from there, look bigger and changes just seem to happen daily!


quite a while yet till they come mate really hope I can get them though as I've never seen them and as for weight it must be a height advantage lol plus your much leaner than me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> quite a while yet till they come mate really hope I can get them though as I've never seen them and as for weight it must be a height advantage lol plus your much leaner than me


They will come in no time mate. Awesome feeling when they are there all the time. Lol. You'll be doing what I was and pretending to scratch chest and lift shirt up to do it in public lmao.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> They will come in no time mate. Awesome feeling when they are there all the time. Lol. You'll be doing what I was and pretending to scratch chest and lift shirt up to do it in public lmao.


Lmao asif you did that saying that though I can imagine myself doing it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Lmao asif you did that saying that though I can imagine myself doing it


Hell yeah lol. In the middle of the street, gym, work lol. You using any clen, t3 or anything like that? Aas use?


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hell yeah lol. In the middle of the street, gym, work lol. You using any clen, t3 or anything like that? Aas use?


All natty at Min mate thinking about getting clen though and anavar


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just finished a 30 min jog felt pretty easy fitness seems to be much better than before I started doing some cardio


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Shoulders today felt terrible really tired and weak mind wasn't in it

Db press 4 sets

Db Side raise 4 sets

Rear delt flye machine 4 sets

Db front raise 4 sets


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

In two minds weather to train tomorrow pretty sure my body's saying rest me so think it could be for the best plenty of sleep needed tonight


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

current leg condition after a trim no where near where I want to be yet


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

some vascularity coming on calfs. Not far now untill they will be road maps.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Might have to bump to a hours cardio Mon to Fri


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Might have to bump to a hours cardio Mon to Fri


I done that from day one mate, an hour every single day for 7 weeks.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I done that from day one mate, an hour every single day for 7 weeks.


Yeah I might start now only thing is that I'm not really in a rush no holiday or show or anything so just taking my time


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just excuse my face haha and I'm pretty sure my arm are better than this in person


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Just excuse my face haha and I'm pretty sure my arm are better than this in person


Get a haircut ffs oasis lol.

Legs have fcuming exploded since I saw you last.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha I know mate I was meaning to get it done today but didn't get round to

It plus its to hot, I think the cameras doing me a favour in leg department but not upper body


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Haha I know mate I was meaning to get it done today but didn't get round to
> 
> It plus its to hot, I think the cameras doing me a favour in leg department but not upper body


My arms always look worse than they are in pics mate. I am HATING this weather despise it.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't mind it while I'm off work but it's horrid while I'm there


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> I don't mind it while I'm off work but it's horrid while I'm there


Yeah. My appartments stupidly hot!!!!!! For fans in and double doors open and still can't breathe. Dreading legs in the gym on Monday.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Get them massive fans on mate they help a little bit lol


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Horrible stomach ache today thinking maybe from the cheat meal last night never seem to sit right the day after :-(


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Get them massive fans on mate they help a little bit lol


Lol the wires are tiny on em so don't help on leg press. It's always far too hot in there lately. Doesn't help having a garage under with people welding all day ffs. Getting a bit p1ssed off with the little chavs staring at Leanne when she is training, makes her feel uncomfortable. You done much this weekend? Off to cinema when I've eaten. Taking some hache steaks and rice in to eat during the film. Might put some nice smelly spices on it too.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol the wires are tiny on em so don't help on leg press. It's always far too hot in there lately. Doesn't help having a garage under with people welding all day ffs. Getting a bit p1ssed off with the little chavs staring at Leanne when she is training, makes her feel uncomfortable. You done much this weekend? Off to cinema when I've eaten. Taking some hache steaks and rice in to eat during the film. Might put some nice smelly spices on it too.


isn't there a female bit in the gym? Not that she should have to go in there, and no mate just went to the mother's yesterday and just gunna get lil one a paddling pool to splash about in today, what you going to see?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> isn't there a female bit in the gym? Not that she should have to go in there, and no mate just went to the mother's yesterday and just gunna get lil one a paddling pool to splash about in today, what you going to see?


Yeah but it's just cardio and she is proper weight training doing same routines as me. Just idiots mate ill end up saying something.

Haha bl00dy kids s0d that lol.

Gonna watch humming bird. Leanne chose it, I wander why!!!!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah but it's just cardio and she is proper weight training doing same routines as me. Just idiots mate ill end up saying something.
> 
> Haha bl00dy kids s0d that lol.
> 
> Gonna watch humming bird. Leanne chose it, I wander why!!!!


Didn't know it was just cardio never been in

She's a little beast mate you'll know when you have one haha

Jason staham? Haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Didn't know it was just cardio never been in
> 
> She's a little beast mate you'll know when you have one haha
> 
> Jason staham? Haha


Yeah statham. Loves him the little perv!!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah statham. Loves him the little perv!!


Haha think Ellis is more a Johnny depp kinda gal


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Haha think Ellis is more a Johnny depp kinda gal


Good job lol. Not watching it now were watching now you see me.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good job lol. Not watching it now were watching now you see me.


Looks top that mate enjoy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Looks top that mate enjoy


Ill let you know what it's like mate. Fcuking red hot.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill let you know what it's like mate. Fcuking red hot.


Haha I know this time to tan


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Going to be a bit naughty tonight have a little chocolate and nail a hours cardio a day next week and see where we end up


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Chest and tris

Db press 4 sets

Incline flye 4 sets

Decline machine press 4 sets

Tricep dips 3 sets

Rope extension 4 sets

1 hour on treadmill


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Split the cardio 30 minutes fasted 30 minutes post workout makes it much easier and i really rate fasted cardio.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Split the cardio 30 minutes fasted 30 minutes post workout makes it much easier and i really rate fasted cardio.


Would mean getting up cardio then straight to the gym train then cardio again that though either that or do it post workout then after work


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Would mean getting up cardio then straight to the gym train then cardio again that though either that or do it post workout then after work


ah yeah forget you train that early. Try it 30mins post workout and 30mins in evening then. I hated doing an hour in one go, much better split.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> ah yeah forget you train that early. Try it 30mins post workout and 30mins in evening then. I hated doing an hour in one go, much better split.


I didn't really mind it but I'm still getting done at same time this week as lad I train with has gone magaluf, but might just do it when I get in from work got stationary bike anyway


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> I didn't really mind it but I'm still getting done at same time this week as lad I train with has gone magaluf, but might just do it when I get in from work got stationary bike anyway


Yeah ive got little stationary bike so just doing half hour fasted 6 days a week on off season.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah ive got little stationary bike so just doing half hour fasted 6 days a week on off season.


You find them boring?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> You find them boring?


Yes very!!!!! But just play on my phone lol.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes very!!!!! But just play on my phone lol.


Haha same here mate I just put it in front of telly


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just noticed I'm going up in the world and am now a silver member haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Just noticed I'm going up in the world and am now a silver member haha


Wooooo hoooooo get you lol.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wooooo hoooooo get you lol.


Alright mr 14000 posts haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Alright mr 14000 posts haha


Well Id say it was nearer 15000 like but who's counting lol. Mate that gym was stupidly hot this evening. Hated it.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well Id say it was nearer 15000 like but who's counting lol. Mate that gym was stupidly hot this evening. Hated it.


Yeah was hot this morning too with fans on flat out they didn't do sh1t haha went and stood in front of one at one point to cool down


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Yeah was hot this morning too with fans on flat out they didn't do sh1t haha went and stood in front of one at one point to cool down


I pulled my shorts down and vest up in front of one today. Kn0b turned into a chipolata instantly when the fan hit the wet sweaty boxers lol. Still hasn't come back now even with a swing around and and a few rubs lol.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I pulled my shorts down and vest up in front of one today. Kn0b turned into a chipolata instantly when the fan hit the wet sweaty boxers lol. Still hasn't come back now even with a swing around and and a few rubs lol.


Does it ever come out mate haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Does it ever come out mate haha


Didn't through cutting with all the Eca and preworkouts was like a prawn.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Didn't through cutting with all the Eca and preworkouts was like a prawn.


Should have eaten it then mate high protein low carbs haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Should have eaten it then mate high protein low carbs haha


Lol. Perfect bodybuilding food. Penis lmao.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Perfect bodybuilding food. Penis lmao.


Have to wait and see if it catches on haha


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Back and biceps

Lat Pulldown supersetted with front pullovers 4 sets

Underhand pulldown machine 4 sets

Row machine 3 sets

Cable row 3 sets

Ez bar curls 3 sets

Db hammer curl 4 sets

Had a little niggle in my right lat since Sunday think its from sleeping funny or something but just pushed through and left heavy compound stuff out and concentrated on the squeeze today

Decided to do a hour on treadmill again today rather than split


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Diet today would like some input if anyone has any I am currently cutting

40g whey pwo

6 egg omelette 30g oats 20g raisins/2 weetabix 1 banana 30mins after training

40g whey

200g chicken

200g chicken

6 boiled eggs

I know there really should be some veggies just not a bug fan


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just finished 30 mins cardio on bike safe to day that was some boring sh1t but oo well needs to be done


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Shoulders and calves

Machine press 4 sets

Db side raise 4 sets

Straight bar cable front raise 4 sets

Barbell row to chest for rear delts 4 sets

Reverse pec deck 4 sets

Seated calf raise supersetted with standing calf raises 4 sets

15 Mins fast paced jog on treadmill


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Leg day

5 Mins warm up treadmill

4 sets leg extension

4 sets narrow feet hack squat

4 sets leg press

4 sets lying hamstring curl

4 sets db sldl


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just done arms felt really good

Incline seated Db curls 4 sets

Preacher cable curl 4 sets

Straight bar curls 4 sets

Alternate Db curls 4 sets

Tricep dips 4 sets

Skullcrush ez bar 4 sets

Cable pushdowns 4 sets

25 Mins jog on treadmill and believe me it's hot sweating like a b1tch


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Just done arms felt really good
> 
> Incline seated Db curls 4 sets
> 
> ...


**** aint it. I've just come to marquis just to be somewhere that's cool!!!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> **** aint it. I've just come to marquis just to be somewhere that's cool!!!


Yeah mate really bad laid on sofa with Windows and door open


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Yeah mate really bad laid on sofa with Windows and door open


Our flats directly in the sunlight it's making me miserable.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Our flats directly in the sunlight it's making me miserable.


Haha go pictures mate ain con it will be lovely


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Haha go pictures mate ain con it will be lovely


We was going to but now eaten can't be bothered so just gonna get double doors open and fan on at home and watch a film. It's a Bvgger cos need to lock cats out the living room and they rip at the brand new carpet the little cvnts.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> We was going to but now eaten can't be bothered so just gonna get double doors open and fan on at home and watch a film. It's a Bvgger cos need to lock cats out the living room and they rip at the brand new carpet the little cvnts.


Boot them out for day mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Boot them out for day mate


Their house cats lol. Got lizards out sunbathing in living room now.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Their house cats lol. Got lizards out sunbathing in living room now.


House cats I thought they all just pis5ed off out for day came home when they want something haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> House cats I thought they all just pis5ed off out for day came home when they want something haha


Ours can't cos we live on first floor so no way they can get out and back in again b


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Chest done

Flat bench 4 sets

Incline Db 4 sets

Pec Dec 4 sets

Decline bench 4 sets

40 Mins on treadmill


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Chest done
> 
> Flat bench 4 sets
> 
> ...


Nice and simple workout, bet chest was pumped with that!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah looked half decent for about 10 mins after then back to looking like a ironing board haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Yeah looked half decent for about 10 mins after then back to looking like a ironing board haha


HAHA mines always the same, might bag 300ml synthol in each and get some DD's


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

To loaves of bread on chest haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> To loaves of bread on chest haha


LOL, im doing it! Gonna use cooking oil insted though its cheaper.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha probs look about same as synthol


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Back today went light and made sure I felt the full movement

Lat pulldown 4 sets

Bent over row 4 sets

Deadlift 4 sets

Overhand pulldown machine 4 sets

40 Mins on treadmill 25 min jog 15 walk


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, you all good?

I need to come in here more. You and supra moan about as much as me lmao


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Shoulders and calves

Seated machine press 5 sets

Seated side Db raise 4 sets

Front Db raise 4 sets

Reverse flye 4 sets

Rear delts with cable can't explain lol 4 sets

Seated calve raise straight into standing on a platform to standind calve raise 4 sets

Seated calve press 3 sets

40 Mins treadmill


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, you all good?
> 
> I need to come in here more. You and supra moan about as much as me lmao


Yeah mate I'm all good you?

And that's all there is to do moan plus were good at it haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Yeah mate I'm all good you?
> 
> And that's all there is to do moan plus were good at it haha


IM a fcuking pro!!! lol. Can moan about this weather all day long!! In for push tonight and training with a lad in there as leanne cant make it. Probably gonna look stupid lifting pussy weights because i cant breathe!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> IM a fcuking pro!!! lol. Can moan about this weather all day long!! In for push tonight and training with a lad in there as leanne cant make it. Probably gonna look stupid lifting pussy weights because i cant breathe!


haha light weight babyy!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> haha light weight babyy!!!


Its probably what i need on chest mate, loving feeling that peak contraction and squeezing like its gonna pop. I remember when doing 140kf on decline bench, were good reps but a little bounce at bottom and no squeeze at the top. Now im only doing 100-105kg on incline smith and feel it so much more. LOVE the pec dec aswel, it gets a lot of sh1t but i really like it.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Its probably what i need on chest mate, loving feeling that peak contraction and squeezing like its gonna pop. I remember when doing 140kf on decline bench, were good reps but a little bounce at bottom and no squeeze at the top. Now im only doing 100-105kg on incline smith and feel it so much more. -LOVE the pec dec aswel, it gets a lot of sh1t but i really like it.


 I really prefer squeezing sh1t out of body parts rather than throwing heavy weight about


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> I really prefer squeezing sh1t out of body parts rather than throwing heavy weight about


Yeah it certainly works better., Our form used to be terrible. "im coming for you uhan!! LOL"


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> Yeah mate I'm all good you?
> 
> And that's all there is to do moan plus were good at it haha


I am good mate thanks 

It is all there is to do mate, have to moan about something haha

You up to much?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> I am good mate thanks
> 
> It is all there is to do mate, have to moan about something haha
> 
> *You up to much*?


Getting a fcuking hair cut hopefully lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Getting a fcuking hair cut hopefully lol.


Lmao, that's nasty


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Getting a fcuking hair cut hopefully lol.


It's short mate got it off


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I am good mate thanks
> 
> It is all there is to do mate, have to moan about something haha
> 
> You up to much?


Just waiting to go do a ten hour shift woop lol you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Shaynewob said:


> Just waiting to go do a ten hour shift woop lol you?


Sounds good lol, what do you do?

I am doing nothing really, got to pick the kids up and set the paddling pool ready for the weekend. God I have a hard life :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> It's short mate got it off


Thank god for that. I thought you was gonna start building an ark in your back garden like Evan almighty lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Just waiting to go do a ten hour shift woop lol you?


do you know a polish lady at work, drives a silver mercedes and is really pretty? She works at your place mate.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> do you know a polish lady at work, drives a silver mercedes and is really pretty? She works at your place mate.


A don't think so mate no, and that's a good look might have to go for that next time


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Sounds good lol, what do you do?
> 
> I am doing nothing really, got to pick the kids up and set the paddling pool ready for the weekend. God I have a hard life :lol:


Build switches for cars I can't afford haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Build switches for cars I can't afford haha


Oh i thought you was still at asos!!!! Thats where blondie works lol.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh i thought you was still at asos!!!! Thats where blondie works lol.


No mate haha I've been here 2 and abit years


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> No mate haha I've been here 2 and abit years


FFS, its this weather effecting my brain (moaning again)


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> FFS, its this weather effecting my brain (moaning again)


It must be mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Proper fcuked off at work. Loads of teams were given the option to do inbound only and because its that quiet their getting to go hoime early. Lukes meant to be in while 6 and has just gone!! And d1ck head here has to stay because im on outbound!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Proper fcuked off at work. Loads of teams were given the option to do inbound only and because its that quiet their getting to go hoime early. Lukes meant to be in while 6 and has just gone!! And d1ck head here has to stay because im on outbound!!!!!!!!


Suck wiener that mate I managed to get out of overtime because there was no parts so was quite pleased


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Legs done

Leg extensions 4 sets

Squats 4 sets

Walking lunges 4 sets

V handle hack squat 4 sets

Lying hamstring curl 6 sets


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Just finished arms

Seated Db curl 4 sets

Standing alternate curls 4 sets

Barbell curl 3 sets

Cable curl 4 sets

Tricep dips 5 sets

Rope extension 4 sets

Dead stop skull crush 4 sets


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk that's alot of curls lol


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk that's alot of curls lol


I know mate but it works for me lol


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Chest done

Incline machine 4 sets

Flat bench 4 sets

Flyes 4 sets

Decline press machine 4 sets

30 Mins on xtrainer


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Forgot to say I've added some clen going to do 2 weeks on 2 off

Going to run it at 120 a day and see how it goes


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> Forgot to say I've added some clen going to do 2 weeks on 2 off
> 
> Going to run it at 120 a day and see how it goes


Research it mate but get some benalyn I think it is or Benadryl. Some sort of antihistamine. Will prevent receptors downgrading and makes the clen much more effective and can stay on longer.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Research it mate but get some benalyn I think it is or Benadryl. Some sort of antihistamine. Will prevent receptors downgrading and makes the clen much more effective and can stay on longer.


is that like a medicine? Sure it is I've read about that before I'll have to purchase some


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Back done

Lat pultreadmill fullts

Underhand pulldown 4 sets

Back machine like tbar row but chests on a pad 4 sets

Cable row 4 sets

Pullovers 3 sets

12 Mins xtrainer (treadmill full)

20 Mins treadmill


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Shoulders today

Machine press 4 sets

Side Db raise 4 sets

Barbell behind neck press 4 sets

Upright cable row 4 sets

Reverse pec deck 4 sets

Seated rear flye 4 sets

30 Mins treadmill


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Leg day

4 sets leg extension

4 sets hack squat

4 sets v handle hack squat

4 sets lunges

4 sets leg abductor machine

5 sets lying leg curls

4 sets sldl

20 Mins walk on treadmill


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> is that like a medicine? Sure it is I've read about that before I'll have to purchase some


It's an antihistamine mate.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's an antihistamine mate.


You been gym today? Got broke into last night


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> You been gym today? Got broke into last night


Seriously! No not been mate have they took anything. Best not have had any of the fcuking 25kg plates I need them for leg press lol.

In seriousness I feel sorry for the idiots that have broken in, I can't imagine the owner (won't say names) is someone to be on the wrong side of let alone his contacts (big nigg4) being ones of them!!!! ****ing 4ssholes.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Seriously! No not been mate have they took anything. Best not have had any of the fcuking 25kg plates I need them for leg press lol.
> 
> In seriousness I feel sorry for the idiots that have broken in, I can't imagine the owner (won't say names) is someone to be on the wrong side of let alone his contacts (big nigg4) being ones of them!!!! ****ing 4ssholes.


 50 quid and two lucazades lol thick as fu*k could have took 1 set of dumbbells worth more than that or even protein tubs, got them on camara but couldn't see their face, best part was when he ragged till and it gave him a electric shock put him on his as5 lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> 50 quid and two lucazades lol thick as fu*k could have took 1 set of dumbbells worth more than that or even protein tubs, got them on camara but couldn't see their face, best part was when he ragged till and it gave him a electric shock put him on his as5 lmao


£50 lol. How did they even get in? Through a window? Thick tw4ts round here mate.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> £50 lol. How did they even get in? Through a window? Thick tw4ts round here mate.


Through both of doors mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk sake who told you about it? Are they still open?


----------

